# What are you going to do Tuesday evening?



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 7, 2016)

I am going to go see a 7pm movie. Not sure what yet, but a long one. I will come out of the theatre and check my phone at that time - 

Regardless of the outcome, which at this point I can no longer influence, it will be 3 hours not spent staring at the TV waiting for "something" to happen.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Dame (Nov 7, 2016)

A bunch of us single ladies from work are going to watch "Mr. Smith Goes to Washington" in an attempt to create a "moral" election night. Alcohol WILL be involved.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm gonna be watching Steven Colbert's Showtime special with some friends.  Oh, and drinking.  Heavily.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 8, 2016)

Working...


----------



## AWP (Nov 8, 2016)

Sleeping, hating Blair Walsh, still hoping Pakistan will one day cease to exist.

Our country will survive, but it will be in worse shape than the day before.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 8, 2016)

Wishing I was 21, so that I could do what everyone else here is doing.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 8, 2016)

Withdrawing into the Florida Mountains with my militia army to await a strategic opportunity.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 8, 2016)

Enjoying Global Warming with the kids!!!!


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 8, 2016)

Today is my birthday; I am eating things I should not and drinking far more than I should.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 8, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> Today is my birthday; I am eating things I should not and drinking far more than I should.



You are only [redacted] years old once in your life...make it count!!!!

I'll train every day like it's my birthday...so when my birthday comes...I'm ready....


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 8, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> You are only [redacted] years old once in your life...make it count!!!!
> 
> I'll train every day like it's my birthday...so when my birthday comes...I'm ready....



Thanks, Brother!  I am 48.  I am proud of it...I have earned it.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Nov 8, 2016)

Won't be anywhere near a television tonight, although, my wife will surely be blowing my phone up. Decided to pick up a late shift prepping bays for a 4 new AF BMT flights. Been a minute since I made a hospital corner.


----------



## DocIllinois (Nov 8, 2016)

A gas station employee asked me straight out yesterday if marshall law will be declared when Hillary wins, possibly because I was in uniform at the time.

My answer was, "At midnight.  Always midnight."

So, suppose I'll be writing an OPORD to plan for house searches and beat downs.


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 8, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> A gas station employee asked me straight out yesterday if marshall law will be declared when Hillary wins, possibly because I was in uniform at the time.
> 
> My answer was, "At midnight.  Always midnight."
> 
> So, suppose I'll be writing an OPORD to plan for house searches and beat downs.



If ya need help New Orleans PD probably has an example on file.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 8, 2016)

Watching the CBS Sports Baylor 60 minutes episode and then commit sepuku?


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 8, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> Watching the CBS Sports Baylor 60 minutes episode and then commit sepuku?


Skip the CBS part.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 8, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Skip the CBS part.


So it was that bad?

But seriously I'll probably go for a long run, eat some left-over chinese, read and watch some sports.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 8, 2016)

I've got some taping and mudding to finish on a home improvement project.  That beats the alternatives.   Oh yeah, I'll be cursing Blair Walsh too.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 8, 2016)

Working...

M.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 8, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> Thanks, Brother!  I am 48.  I am proud of it...I have earned it.



Happy hatching day you ODB!

M.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 8, 2016)

Working.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm going to drown my sarrows with a bottle of Wild Turkey and watch my national government continue to swirl in the toilet.

Taco's! There will be Taco's, because it is "Taco Tuesday"!!!


----------



## The Hate Ape (Nov 8, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I'm going to drown my sarrows with a bottle of Wild Turkey and watch my national government continue to swirl in the toilet.
> 
> Taco's! There will be Taco's, because it is "Taco Tuesday"!!!



I was worried I'd get to the end of this thread and nobody would have said this....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 8, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> I was worried I'd get to the end of this thread and nobody would have said this....


----------



## Brill (Nov 8, 2016)

Sling TV is free tonight for erection results!


----------



## DC (Nov 8, 2016)

Watch the Kings puckslap the Grapeleafs. Kadry should get a celebral contusion or 5


----------



## DocIllinois (Nov 8, 2016)

lindy said:


> Sling TV is free tonight for erection results!



My erection results continue to often be favorable, with or without a sling.   :-"

Or are we micro-aggressing native Asian speakers here?


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 8, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> My erection results continue to often be favorable, with or without a sling.   :-"
> 
> Or are we micro-aggressing native Asian speakers here?



Why not both?

I, for one, will thoroughly celebrate erection night.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 8, 2016)

lindy said:


> Sling TV is free tonight for erection results!


Erection you say?


----------



## AWP (Nov 8, 2016)

I have no problems with an erection.


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 8, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I have no problems with an erection.



I also anticipate that I'll be quite satisfied with the results of the erection...


----------



## AWP (Nov 8, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> I also anticipate that I'll be quite satisfied with the results of the erection...



It takes a unique person to admire my erection. I think a few nuts are usually loose, because it leans to the right.


----------



## Brill (Nov 8, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> It takes a unique person to admire my erection. I think a few nuts are usually loose, because it leans to the right.



Carlos Danger can send pics if you need a hand.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 8, 2016)

Let's not jerk each other around.


----------



## Brill (Nov 8, 2016)

This has the potential to get really messy.


----------



## CDG (Nov 8, 2016)

In the gym at 0500 and been out training all day. Just released for the night, so I'm gonna settle into my tent and track the rest of the election while wishing I had some booze.


----------



## Dame (Nov 9, 2016)

As the only female left on this board I shall be the official judge of the winner of this erection thread. 
While the accidental erection (@lindy ) was cute, and the question of what an erection is was actually asked (still not sure how you don't know @Deathy McDeath ) @Totentanz and @Freefalling were, um, neck and neck until Free admitted to leaning right. This gal loves her a right leanin' mayun.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 9, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Erection you say?



Server doesn't allow hot linking bro.... YOUR image shows as a broken link, and I'm not going to repost it as it's above and beyond the implied NSFW nature of my .gif


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 9, 2016)

Sorry... so not sorry.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 9, 2016)

Better bust the needle out...:-/


----------



## Gunz (Nov 9, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Sorry... so not sorry.
> 
> View attachment 17103




Christ Jesus :wall::wall::wall::dead: thanks a lot Canada


----------



## Brill (Nov 9, 2016)

Dame said:


> As the only female left on this board I shall be the official judge of the winner of this erection thread.
> While the accidental erection (@lindy ) was cute, and the question of what an erection is was actually asked (still not sure how you don't know @Deathy McDeath ) @Totentanz and @Freefalling were, um, neck and neck until Free admitted to leaning right. This gal loves her a right leanin' mayun.



Accidental you say?


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Nov 10, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Sorry... so not sorry.
> 
> View attachment 17103






I'll see your bet and raise...eh, nevermind.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 10, 2016)

Well, I think we all know what we did on Tuesday evening.  Rick James is a perfect sendoff for this thread.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 10, 2016)

I think this election has had plenty of coverage, up to and including the night of Nov 8, 2016.


----------

